# Raspbian  |  Probleme bei Installation von iojs / npm / coffee-script forever



## Dash199t (31. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute.

Ich möchte gerne auf meinem Raspberry Pi 2 mi Raspbian die folgenden Programme installieren:

iojs
npm
mit npm dann: npm install -g coffee-script forever

Dabei gibt es aber immer Fehler in der npm Installation. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, welche Version ich von welcher Software runterladen muss?
Bei jois müsste es ja die armv7l Version sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe, um genau zu sein, diese hier: https://iojs.org/download/release/latest...v7l.tar.gz

Was muss ich noch alles Installieren? Da iojs ja auf Java basiert, vielleicht noch irgendwas von JavaScript?

Danke im Voraus,

Dash.


----------



## Rho (31. Mai 2015)

Hilfreich wäre, zu wissen, welche Fehlermeldung genau erscheint.

_node.js_ bzw. _io.js_ haben übrigens rein gar nichts mit Java zu tun. Du verwechselst hier anscheinend _Java _und _JavaScript_.


----------



## Dash199t (31. Mai 2015)

Fehlermeldung:

```
Command not found: npm
```

Ja, ich hab gerade wirklich JavaScript und Java verwechselt, da hasst du Recht, habe es editiert, bin anscheinend nicht mehr ganz frisch im Kopf..


----------



## Rho (31. Mai 2015)

Wie hast du denn _io.js_ installiert und weshalb muss es _io.js_ statt _node.js_ sein?


----------



## Laudian (31. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass du dich beim Ausführen des npm-Befehls einfach im falschen Verzeichnis befindest.
Wechsel vorher einmal in das Verzeichnis, in dem auch die npm Binary liegt.


----------



## Dash199t (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe io.js so installiert (Dies ist ein Auszug aus einem Skript)

```
# Install iojs
wget https://iojs.org/dist/v1.6.1/iojs-v1.6.1-linux-x64.tar.gz
tar --strip-components 1 -xzvf iojs-v* -C /usr/local
```

Node.js könnte auch gehen, ich berufe mich hierbei auf eine Skript, welche sauf meinem Raspberry laufen soll, wieso und weshalb ich das brauche ist dabei meine Sache 
Skript: http://git.io/hQD9


----------



## Rho (31. Mai 2015)

Ich würde dir ja NVM ans Herz legen, bevor du anfängst, irgendwas wild manuell zu installieren.


----------



## Dash199t (31. Mai 2015)

Okay, ich versuche das Morgen mal, danke dafür erstmal.. 
Auf meinem Debian Server ging das halt Problemlos, ich dachte, das wenn man die iojs Version abändert, dass es dann auch funktionieren würde, aber so ist das nun mal ^^


----------



## Dash199t (1. Juni 2015)

So, ich habe eine Installationsanleitung gefunden:

(NICHT als root ausführen, sondern mit dem User der node ausführen soll)


```
curl -o- https://raw.githubusercontent.com/creationix/nvm/v0.25.4/install.sh | bash
```

und danach:


```
nvm install iojs
```


```
nvm use iojs
```

So, wenn ich nun 
	
	



```
npm install -g coffee-script forever
```
, dann kriege ich diesen Fehler raus:


```
/home/pi/.nvm/versions/io.js/v2.2.1/bin/iojs: /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.16' not found (required by /home/pi/.nvm/versions/io.js/v2.2.1/bin/iojs)
/home/pi/.nvm/versions/io.js/v2.2.1/bin/iojs: /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /home/pi/.nvm/versions/io.js/v2.2.1/bin/iojs)
```


----------



## Rho (1. Juni 2015)

_Wheezy_, die Version von Raspbian bzw. Debian, welche du zurzeit verwendest, unterstützt _libc_ nur bis Version 2.13. Du könntest aber einfach auf _Jessie_, die aktuelle Version, upgraden.

Upgrade to Raspbian Jessie - Raspberry Pi Stack Exchange


----------



## Dash199t (1. Juni 2015)

Okay, wenn das jetzt so einfach gewesen ist, dann schlage ich mich, ich versuche es nachher mal.


----------

